# CA - NORTH OC group needs 1 player



## bolorhaig (May 3, 2007)

FYI - just a quick update.  we found a player.  wish us, and him, luck!

bolorhaig



howdy all

we play every other sat afternoon near CSUF. our game is kind of a mix of 3.0 and 3.5, taking place in an intricate home-brew setting. 

we're looking for a mature player who can meet our schedule faithfully and wants to join a group for the long-term. this is our 3rd campaign, and our group has been playing for 8 years now.

if interested, respond PM or via this email address:

ogre8u@hotmail.com

thanks
bolorhaig


----------



## bolorhaig (May 8, 2007)

*BUMP!!  still looking*

howdy ya'll!

just keeping our post on the site radar.  

if you're looking for a mature group of decent folks who like to have a little fun and mayhem every other weekend, we hope to hear from you soon!

take care

bolorhaig


----------

